# My '09 Mercier Corvus AL story



## subadrew

Hey all,

After extensively searching this bike, specifically the components that are included with this bike, I decided to just go for it and buy it. Figured why not, the components themselves seem more than worth whatever the frame has in store for me.

I will use this thread to track the entire purchase process all the way from hitting the order button (10 minutes ago) until a few thousand miles or so. Now I realize I ordered on a holiday weekend so I'm assuming the process may take an extra couple days, but thats no big deal.

A little info about the use of the bike...I commute to work in Washington, D.C. 16 miles round trip on a mountain bike and its just no fun. I borrowed a roommates Trek 1200 for a couple days and was amazed at the difference a road bike can actually make. It definitely sold me on a bike purchase. I've been scowering craigslist but the used bike market is just outrageous here. 15 year old schwinn letour's selling for $500+. Not to mention you have to be see the ad within 15 minutes of it being posted to get a shot at the bike.

So I looked at a couple of the LBS's and was astonished at how much they were selling the lowest model road bikes...(Giant OCR3 for $900, etc...)This is how I found bikesdirect. I've never been one to care about name brand stuff so I said why not. I'm excited for the bike to come and I can't wait to hopefully get many many years out of it.

I will post again when I receive the box and begin my experiment with the Mercier Corvus.

Sorry for the long post, and thanks,

Andrew


----------



## subadrew

First update...Less than 12 hours later I get my email from UPS with my tracking number and expected delivery date of September 4th. So far so good.


----------



## elevated

i am looking forward to this. I went with the Windsor Knight a couple months ago and don't regret it at all. but i did strongly consider the Corvus... wouldve liked to save $100 but having all black instead of that splatter paint job (which i do not prefer), and also full Ultegra made me go with the Knight.

Good luck and definitely keep us posted (w/pics).


----------



## TysonCook

I also went with the Knight. I couldn't really afford it, but my experience was the same as everyone elses (nothing on CL, ebay didn't have much, LBS started at >$900 for Sora and Alum).

Mine should be here Sept 3. I'll post how it goes, in the meantime I'm pulling OT to pay it off (my budget was $600 max).


----------



## subadrew

Yea, I'm not crazy on the paint job either, but I'm reserving judgement til I see it in person. If it bothers me a ton, then I can go about painting it myself if I feel the need...but hell, a not so nice paint job could keep the bike in my possession and not stolen...

Congrats on your purchases guys...I'm really excited about it and will definitely update with pics. While capable of assembling the bike, I'm leaning towards going to the LBS for assembly just to make sure the wheels are true, etc...

With the budget aspect, I certainly never saw myself spending this much for my first road bike, but considering the components and resale value of them...it kind of was a nobrainer

Mine is scheduled to arrive on the 4th...what a long week its going to be!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

I will encourage an LBS to build it... since they will do a true build.....Most bike guys will take the bike out of the bike... put the bars, fork, front brakes and wheels on the bike and send it off to the floor...

If you call around, and see how much a build is and what they do to the bike.

For a bike like this:
Remove and Grease Bottom Bracket
Adjust hubs
true wheels
Adjust brakes and shifting
Lube drive system
grease cassette body

Those things will get to a good 1000 miles before you need a major tune up.

Its better to have an LBS do it... Find one you like, and build a relationship with them. You will be surprised how often you will be in there.


----------



## kjbkix

Looks like I'll add myself to the chain as well...just put in the order for the Corvus AL (last minute decision over the Windsor Knight). I decided with my absolute max spending set at 1000, I'd need the extra $100 for setup/accessories. Also being my first bike the full Ultegra wasn't completely necessary and so I chose the Corvus despite the paint job. (Which I wasn't thrilled about, but the Knight doesn't exactly blow me out of the water aesthetically either.) Looks like we all have an anxious Labor Day weekend and definitely something to look forward to next week!


----------



## elevated

> I will encourage an LBS to build it... since they will do a true build.....


i second this, and recommend you take the opportunity to get professionally fitted as well. this is a good investment for the health of your joints, general comfort, and picking up a bunch of good tips that one can also accrue on one's own through unfun lessons.



> I'd need the extra $100 for setup/accessories


lol. good luck with keeping your accessories purchases under $100.


----------



## subadrew

So far I've got a mini pump, underseat bag/tool kit, and a pair of used nike cycling shoes for $75 total. Still need to pick up some lights, spare tube, and other miscellaneous items. After it's all said and done, including LBS build, I'll probably hit $200.


----------



## hirosugi

Don't forgot clothing as well. A good bike short/bib can cost a bit. And after riding 10 miles, you'll appreciate the padding

When I got my corvus, most of everything was in good shape. Wheels were true and everything tighten. What needed adjustments were the brakes and derailers.

I'm still riding without having it fitted and adjusted at LBS. Giving it some easy miles for things to settle in a bit.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

elevated said:


> i second this, and recommend you take the opportunity to get professionally fitted as well. this is a good investment for the health of your joints, general comfort, and picking up a bunch of good tips that one can also accrue on one's own through unfun lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. good luck with keeping your accessories purchases under $100.


I would recommend a pro fit... IF you were buying it in a shop....maybe a basic fit, or even information on how the bike should feel... The pretense behind a pro fit is that you can try on the three sizes in your frame range and see which one is the right one for you.

Since you bought it online, a basic fit will do just fine..This should include a stem adjust, saddle height and saddle set-back...


----------



## subadrew

Two days left. I hope I can make it home in time from work to sign for the package...otherwise it'll have to wait until next week. I will be out of town Thursday night - Sunday.

Regardless, I'm definitely taking it to be built/fitted for me and am extremely excited now that the weather is just perfect for my commute.


----------



## elevated

Any chance theres a non-noob on this thread that could explain the geometry difference between the Corvus and the Knight? ie whether the two frame styles are meaningfully different or not.


----------



## kjbkix

Has anyone received their shipment yet? Mine comes tomorrow and I'm getting VERY anxious. 

Also I can report a successful notification from BD to add to the positive customer service list...Putting my order in on Friday night Labor Day weekend I was pleased to discover a confirmation email in my inbox Sunday morning. After shipment on Monday I got another message from BD explaining setup and what to expect along with some helpful links to (specific) setup descriptions.


----------



## subadrew

Mine went on the UPS truck for delivery this morning. As long as one of my roommates was able to sign for the package like I asked, it'll be waiting for me when I leave the office in 1 hour and 11 minutes...Pretty anxious as well.


----------



## subadrew

Hey everybody,

So the bike was waiting in my bedroom when I got home. I don't have much time for details as I'm heading out the door to NC, but I will update when I get back and after I get the bike the final tune up from a shop.

I did a quick put together...35 minutes or so just because I was excited. Rear derailluer was spot on, but the front needs some adjustments. The rear brake needs to be tightened. A visual true test of the wheels suggests the back wheel will need a tiny bit of attention. All stuff that the shop will take care of for me, so it will definitely get done.

On to the bike...its gorgeous...the pictures on the site don't do it justice. The color is much darker than what is pictured, and I am very pleased with it. I noticed a tiny scratch in the frame, but thats no big deal to me.

On to the pictures, and a full update/review once its all tuned/set up just for me.

Thanks guys, I'm quite happy so far.


----------



## kjbkix

Glad to hear you're happy with the initial delivery...mine just got delivered so it's now pretty tough to sit at work all day knowing it's in my garage! I'll definitely put it together quickly tonight then head off to the LBS tomorrow for a thorough inspection.


----------



## TysonCook

mine came last night, has a cracked cable for the right brifter, I emailed BD to see if they can send me a replacement, L crank arm has a decent scratch, but otherwise fine. I can see the rear deral needs some attention, the wheels are true (99%).

Looks great, will have to get on it for a spin.


----------



## kjbkix

Finally got mine put together today and picked up all the needed accessories for $200 even. Got a steal on some clearance shoes for only $45 at EMS. 
That said, still have to get it to a shop tomorrow for some tweaking, the rear brakes are way off and I'm not sure about the trueness of the wheels. Shifting seemed sharp on my test run today but I's sure the shop can find something to improve. 
Overall pretty happy so far, the seat is very uncomfortable though and after researching all the components individually I'm pretty sure I'll need new wheels after 1 or 2 thousand miles, but at that point I should be well into loving the sport and happy to put more money into it. 
I'll try to update this thread after my 30 miler next weekend and triathlon the following week, but at this point I'm very happy with the choice as my first road bike and will probably use BD again, especially after becoming more familiar with fit and maintenance.


----------



## subadrew

Just checking in again...This bike is amazing...obviously I actually don't have anything to compare it to other than my old Raleigh M-40, but I'm definitely satisfied with my purchase, and thats what matters.

I haven't moved my car once from my driveway since I got this bike. There is no need. I've had zero problems so far, and clip in pedals are easy to learn...once you fall in your front yard of course.

Going on a 50 mile ride with a couple friends who are also new to cycling tomorrow morning. Should be a good time.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

subadrew said:


> Just checking in again...This bike is amazing...obviously I actually don't have anything to compare it to other than my old Raleigh M-40, but I'm definitely satisfied with my purchase, and thats what matters.
> 
> I haven't moved my car once from my driveway since I got this bike. There is no need. I've had zero problems so far, and clip in pedals are easy to learn...once you fall in your front yard of course.
> 
> Going on a 50 mile ride with a couple friends who are also new to cycling tomorrow morning. Should be a good time.


Hydrate!!! 

My rule: " Eat before you are hungry, Drink before you are thirsty" 

Rock on


----------



## re-cyclist

Hi everybody I just registered because I'm looking at bikesdirect to upgrade from my 1983 Panasonic DX-4000, which I've been riding for the past 5 years or so after buying it for $100 at a yard sale. Looking for something a little lighter (the Panny's about 22#) and smoother shifting. I emailed bikesdirect to find out about approximate weights and they replied that they couldn't provide this info. So I'm interested in knowing from the OP how much did his bike end up weighing? I'll follow this thread with interest as I try to decide which model to buy.


----------



## kjbkix

I couldn't be happier with my purchase either, the bike rides much better than anything up to $1500 I rode at LBSs. First big test is tomorrow morning doing a 33 miler, and being that I've never done more than 12 it should really let me know where I stand with the sport. It's supposed to rain lightly through the night and hopefully stops by the morning but I think I'd ride anyway. 

As for weight, I haven't gotten mine on a scale yet but it feels heavier than the 18 lbs that was mentioned elsewhere on this site. I'll post back if I get a chance to weigh it.


----------



## Peanya

re-cyclist said:


> Hi everybody I just registered because I'm looking at bikesdirect to upgrade from my 1983 Panasonic DX-4000, which I've been riding for the past 5 years or so after buying it for $100 at a yard sale. Looking for something a little lighter (the Panny's about 22#) and smoother shifting. I emailed bikesdirect to find out about approximate weights and they replied that they couldn't provide this info. So I'm interested in knowing from the OP how much did his bike end up weighing? I'll follow this thread with interest as I try to decide which model to buy.


The Corvus will weigh about the same as your Panasonic, but it will have a harsher riding frame. If you want more performance from your bike, ride it more and build up your muscles. You can also upgrade the components and wheels and have a very nice riding retro bike. That's what I'd do with the money. 
As for new riders going on a fifty mile ride... Yeah sure


----------



## hirosugi

re-cyclist said:


> Hi everybody I just registered because I'm looking at bikesdirect to upgrade from my 1983 Panasonic DX-4000, which I've been riding for the past 5 years or so after buying it for $100 at a yard sale. Looking for something a little lighter (the Panny's about 22#) and smoother shifting. I emailed bikesdirect to find out about approximate weights and they replied that they couldn't provide this info. So I'm interested in knowing from the OP how much did his bike end up weighing? I'll follow this thread with interest as I try to decide which model to buy.


Mine 50cm came in above 20 lbs. The website info is either incorrect or just very optimistic.


----------



## kjbkix

Well it wasn't 50 but I (a brand new rider w/ only one 12m triathlon ride done so far) managed a 33 miler on Saturday morning - coming off of 3 hours of sleep no less. Not saying that was smart but it wasn't a race, so ended up being the perfect way to wake up on a Saturday. 
Definitely struggled on some hills, and the average dropped considerably around mile 25, but still finished with a 16.5 mph average, which I know is terrible but considering literally my first road ride, 20 miles more than I'd ever gone before, I was pleased. The bike got a lot of compliments from friends and definitely held its own, especially on flats and downhills. The rest will be up to me and I look forward to getting in better biking shape with this bike.


----------



## frank828

good job on your first ride.

16.5 mph isnt shabby at all


----------



## subadrew

Mileage Update - just under 400.

Figured I'd check in again...The long ride went fine...actually quite relaxing but at a pretty brisk pace. The one guy has been doing cycling classes at our gym for the past 3 years so he can move. I was able to stay with him until the last 2 miles or so, then he was off. Finished the 50 miles in 3 hours or so, with some water breaks on the way...It was 95 degrees that day.

Been commuting just about every day, but I'm taking a couple days off. Managed to strain a quad playing soccer on sunday. I attempted to ride last night just to see and figured I should rest it up a little bit. I'll probably hop back on Wednesday or so.

As for the bike, its been nothing short of perfect for what I need. I've noticed my commuting times have been dropping, however catching lights in the city also contribute to that.

Anyway, to sum it up, still love the bike, and certainly don't hate the sport, so I'd say its all good.


----------



## Peanya

I got a question here - are the two posters "kjbkix" and "subadrew" the same person? Here's why I'm asking:



subadrew said:


> Going on a 50 mile ride with a couple friends who are also new to cycling tomorrow morning. Should be a good time.


Later on I reply doubtful of a new rider going on a 50 mile ride. I see this post later: 



kjbkix said:


> Well it wasn't 50 but I (a brand new rider w/ only one 12m triathlon ride done so far) managed a 33 miler on Saturday morning - coming off of 3 hours of sleep no less. Not saying that was smart but it wasn't a race, so ended up being the perfect way to wake up on a Saturday.


----------



## subadrew

Definitely not the same person. Seems kind of silly to do that.

Why are you doubtful of a new rider going 50 miles? While I may be new to bikes, I'm certainly not new to activity. I'm 23, played soccer since age 4, ran cross country through college, and can still manage a sub 6 minute mile. I'm just new to biking, that is all.


----------



## supermatt9

Hey everyone,

I'd love to here updates on your bikes. I'm thinking of getting this one and I'd like to see how you like it 9 months later.

Thanks!


----------



## subadrew

I actually had completely forgotten about this post. I'm just a tad shy under 3000 miles. The bike has been flawless so far and the only wear item I've needed to change is the rear tire.

I'd definitely buy the same bike again.


----------



## supermatt9

how come you had to change the rear tire?-


----------



## kjbkix

agreed - not the same person.
still loving the bike to answer the previous posters question, although ditching the triathlon circuit this year after really struggling with open water swimming.
milage wise for me, probably ~500, but I spent the last 6 months studying for an exam that I just took saturday, so only been on the bike a couple times outdoors this year. got a trainer for christmas however, and did lots of indoor riding in the winter (not contributing to the bike milage).
glad everyone has had happy endings with their purchases


----------



## subadrew

usual wear and tear on a tire. its normal.


----------



## just roll

Thanks for posting on the Mercier Corvus! I have been looking at this bike or a Windsor Fens,I think I'll get the Mercier.


----------



## just roll

Hi all, I bought a Mercier Corvus al from Bikesdirect.com. I recieved the bike about in three days,and I'm very impressed with my new bike it's a very nice bike with great componets,and it rides very nice,smooth,quiet and pretty fast. Putting it together was easy,with a little minor rear wheel truing and derailler adjustments,and I was out the door riding! I will buy again from Bikesdirect again they impressed me!


----------



## clubmanrider

*2009 Mercier Corvus Al purchase*

I just bought one of these bikes. I did a fair amount of research (comparing on-line and at the LBS) and was re-assured by 2 friends who had purchased bikes from Bikesdirect in the last 18 months. It seemed to be good value so I went for it. I'm not new to cycling so I wasn't worried about putting the bike together and making any adjustments. I actually regularly ride a good quality bike I bought back in the early 80's. Commuting and Weekend rides up to around 60 miles. That bike is still going strong, but after doing a fair bit of mountain biking with index gear shifters those old friction shifters were driving me crazy. The cost of upgrading my vintage ride would not have been worth the cost.
The bike arrived in 7 days from the order and was in perfect condition. I put it together at my leisure in a couple of evenings after work. Very little assembly was required. I just had to fit the stem onto the fork steerer and fit the seatpost and pedals. I trued both wheels slightly (the rear was worse than the front) and adjusted the brakes and brake blocks. 
Then I had to wait a week before I could ride it because we had a snow storm here in Massachusetts. Everything worked well. I had to make a small adjustment to the rear derailleur. The pedals are SPD compatible and worked out the box with my Shimano cycle shoes. The ride comfort seemed pretty good despite the poor condition of the roads this time of year. The steering was definitely a little edgier than my current bike. Not unpleasant, just different. I rode only around 10 miles just to get feel for the bike and make sure everything worked as it should.
The bike looks great. I think I would prefer it if it was just plain black. From normal viewing distance the impression is good, but close up the silver paint splatter looks a little odd. I'll post some pictures if I get time.
The bike is around 20lb with the 58cm frame.


----------



## just roll

Hi Clubmanrider,glad you like the bike! I wasn't to thrilled about the splatter paint either,but it looked good to me after I got the bike and really is growing on me,it's unique.I like to buy from a local LBS,but couldn't get these componets on any other bike that I could afford.I was considering a Motobacane or a Windsor,but I thought that this had some better componets,so I went for it.I had to do pretty much what you had to as far as assembly,but most of it was truing the rear wheel and adjusting the rear derailler.

Hope to ride tomorrow depending on snow removal,will post of any problems.


----------



## clubmanrider

*Wanted to ride today*

It was so much warmer today. I wish I could have gone out riding, but rain in the morning and family commitments took up the day. I'm going to post some photos because I know when I was looking to buy I was really interest to know what the bike looked like.


----------



## just roll

Hey nice pic's,the splatter paint looks good ! It looks like you have the exact paint and componets as my bike.The weather has been terrable here with snow,wind and of course cold temps,but I did get a couple more rides in,I rode 13 miles yesterday,with temps in the 30's and very strong winds,and today I rode 22 miles with temps in the 20's but little wind,I'm sick of winter already! Anyway I love the bike it is totally silent as it goes down the road with little effort.I think the only thing I will change is the seat asap,and the tires as spring arrives.The seat is a bit to wide for me.
I hope your riding,and bike are going well!


----------



## bikefree

I have been riding for many years and try to fit in a triathlon once a year. I have an ancient Trek 1000 and wanted to upgrade. 
I ordered the same bike. It is scheduled to show up tomorrow. I plan on putting my pedals on this bike. It is cold here in Georgia and snow is scheduled, but I hope to ride this weekend.


----------



## clubmanrider

*Hope it arrives in good shape*

Let me know how you get on with your new bike.
It's too icy on the roads here in Massachusetts at the moment to consider going out. I bought some winter gear for my commute so the cold shouldn't be a problem, but I draw the line at snow and ice.


----------



## bikefree

I came home from work and my bike was in my living room in the box. It took roughly 5 working days from when I ordered. I took everything out and put it together. I can't tell you the time because my wife called me to eat in the middle of the assembly, but it went extremely quick including transferring my pedals from my old Trek 1000. Unlike the video, the front brake was already assembled on the bike. All I really had to do was install the seat, the handlebars and the front wheel and pump up the tires. It is dark and cold right now so I just went on a quick ride. Everything went well. Looks like I will just need to adjust the front derailleur. Two thumbs up so far. It is supposed to snow tomorrow, but as soon as I ride, I will update.


----------



## bikefree

*Pics of my Corvus*

A pic of the aforementioned bike. BTW, is it bad to hang a bike on the wall like this?


----------



## just roll

bikefree said:


> A pic of the aforementioned bike. BTW, is it bad to hang a bike on the wall like this?


 Hey Bikefree, glad you got your bike,looks good! It's funny that my Mercier is also replacing a Trek 1000.I am trying to upload some pics but have had trouble with the file size.I prefer to a bike rack to store my bikes,I have a Minura rack that I bought from Nashbar that I really like,it holds two bikes,one on top of the other that takes up little space.I live in Kansas and it's snowing again,and very cold not much outdoor riding here.My Mercier is on the trainer,can't wait to log some miles outside,I think these bikes are very cool.Hey Clubrider how is it going with your bike?


----------



## clubmanrider

*Photo file size*

There's many ways to resize photos but if you use Picasa like I do it's easy. File->Export Picture to Folder (There's the option to resize in the pop-up).
No riding for me at the moment. The roads still have patches of snow and ice here.


----------



## Jefbor

Hey all

Great to find this thread, as I have just purchased the Corvus AL 2009. $700 at BD. I've done a lot of research and I am very excited! I've had a lot of people tell me not to buy online as you can't test ride, but with the positive reviews you all seem to have and the fact that if it doesn't work for me, BD will send me a return label for $40, I figure I really can't go wrong.

Mike at BD suggested for my 6'1" frame and 34" inseam without shoes, that I should get a 58cm. However, they were sold out of that size and my current Centurion Dave Scott Ironman bike is a 60cm. I checked the geometry on Mercier's site, and it seems the 60cm Corvus is actually a little shorter in floor to top tube height than my current bike. So, I oped for the 60cm. We will see how the fit and feel is! Someone earlier in the thread posted they got a 60 and wished for a 58. If you are still reading, what is your body build vs. mine? Why did you say you would have wanted a smaller frame?

Those who have the bike, what do you think of the brakes? They are not Shimano, and from the reviews I can find online it seems most people like them once they switch the pads out with Kool Ride or some other brand. Posts seem to indicate the pads that are shipped scrape and damage the rim and are too hard.

Well, it turns out my bike is scheduled to arrive next Wednesday--my birthday. How cool! I am very much looking forward to it arriving. Luckily, my neighbor is a bike cop that teaches bike classes, so he is willing to help me adjust the bike once it arrives!

One other thought/question. Someone posted that the pedals are SPD usable. Is this true? Did you have to do anything special to get them to work with your shoes? I currently have an (I hate to say) almost 20 year old pair of Shimano SPD's that I use, and I would like to keep using them, as they work great for me.

Happy cycling, all!


----------



## just roll

Hi Jefbor,Congrats on getting the bikeI think you will like it!I have only two rides on my Corvus(weather) on the first ride my brakes worked great and were quiet,on the second ride they stopped well but made some grinding noise,but it was a bit damp out,so i think it was because of that,but time will tell how good they are.I think these brakes are better than the ones that came with my old Trek 1000.The pedals are SPD Compatable they are like the 2 bolt mtb style,the pedals that you will get come with new cleats also.Happy Birthday,and I hope you live in a warmer climate where you can get out and ride!


----------



## Jefbor

Thanks for the info, just roll! That's great to hear about the cleats. Unfortunately, I live in Ohio in a sea of white stuff right now, so not sure when i will get that chance to take it for a good test. Sun is forcasted and above freezing for Wednesday, though. Here's hoping a lot of melting occurs. Thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## clubmanrider

*Frame size etc*

Jefbor,

I bought the 58cm. This was based on my current bike. The geometry is very similar. The main difference is that the handle bars are a little lower on the Corvus. My height is 5' 11 1/2" and my inseam is 33". I don't know if that helps you but you are taller than me, so you may well be OK. 
I have 8 year old Shimano SPD shoes/cleats and they work great with the pedals that came with the Corvus. I didn't swap out the cleats or even adjust the pedals as they clipped in and out easily. I wanted to keep the cleats because I have Shimano pedals on my mountain bike. If your 20 year old cleats are worn and don't work so well I guess you could always try the ones that come with the pedals.
I only rode my bike twice and the roads were damp and dirty. The brakes did sound rather like they were trying to eat the rims at the end of the second ride. I've cleaned off the rims and will see how it goes, but maybe as you say a softer brake pad would be better.
Enjoy your birthday present!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

just roll said:


> Hey Bikefree, glad you got your bike,looks good! It's funny that my Mercier is also replacing a Trek 1000.I am trying to upload some pics but have had trouble with the file size.I prefer to a bike rack to store my bikes,I have a Minura rack that I bought from Nashbar that I really like,it holds two bikes,one on top of the other that takes up little space.I live in Kansas and it's snowing again,and very cold not much outdoor riding here.My Mercier is on the trainer,can't wait to log some miles outside,I think these bikes are very cool.Hey Clubrider how is it going with your bike?


Why are you "replacing" your 1000. Dont get rid of it... just change the parts!

It would be great way to upgrade.


----------



## bikefree

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Why are you "replacing" your 1000. Dont get rid of it... just change the parts!
> 
> It would be great way to upgrade.


So, what do I do with the second bike after it is upgraded?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

You mean the Corvus AL frame? - I would craigslist it. its a good $80-100 - if you include the fork and headset in the deal then the frame is worth much more. ( most of the frame/fork/headset combos go for 280 on bike island so maybe 200 for the whole unit.)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2437357#poststop
Took all of the LeChampion SL parts - makes for the best bike I have ever ridden!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

bikefree said:


> So, what do I do with the second bike after it is upgraded?


You mean the Corvus AL frame? - I would craigslist it. its a good $80-100 - if you include the fork and headset in the deal then the frame is worth much more. ( most of the frame/fork/headset combos go for 280 on bike island so maybe 200 for the whole unit.)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2437357#poststop
Took all of the LeChampion SL parts - makes for the best bike I have ever ridden!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit

bikefree said:


> So, what do I do with the second bike after it is upgraded?


 Or you could add your 1000 parts to the old frame and sell it as a complete bike to offset the cost of the upgrade. But all of your older parts are worth more as individual units than on a bike.


----------



## Jefbor

clubmanrider said:


> Jefbor,
> 
> I bought the 58cm. This was based on my current bike. The geometry is very similar. The main difference is that the handle bars are a little lower on the Corvus. My height is 5' 11 1/2" and my inseam is 33". I don't know if that helps you but you are taller than me, so you may well be OK.
> I have 8 year old Shimano SPD shoes/cleats and they work great with the pedals that came with the Corvus. I didn't swap out the cleats or even adjust the pedals as they clipped in and out easily. I wanted to keep the cleats because I have Shimano pedals on my mountain bike. If your 20 year old cleats are worn and don't work so well I guess you could always try the ones that come with the pedals.
> I only rode my bike twice and the roads were damp and dirty. The brakes did sound rather like they were trying to eat the rims at the end of the second ride. I've cleaned off the rims and will see how it goes, but maybe as you say a softer brake pad would be better.
> Enjoy your birthday present!



Just got the bike yesterday. Easily assembled, and wow, it really does look great! My neighbor bike cop graciously helped me get it ready for the road--wheels needed just a bit of truing and the shifting needed a bit of adjusting. The brakes were very scratchy, but I managed to get the Dura Ace pads recommended by others to replace the Cane Creek ones at my lbs. Luck was with me as they had them on clearance for $7 a pair plus 15% off! The size seems perfect, so I am glad I got the 60cm. My original spd cleats don't fit, but it won't be a problem changing those out on my shoes to the ones supplied. The only thing I am deciding on is the stem height--whether to buy an extension or not. My old Centurion was 1" higher from ground to handle bars, and with the threadless stem, I can't raise it up any higher. We will see after a few rides how I like the different height. All other dimensions I was able to set to be the same from old to new bike. So far I am very happy with this purchase!


----------



## bikefree

I just had mine checked out by a friend who is a bike mechanic. All he had to do was adjust the front derraileur. He said nothing but good things about the bike.


----------



## just roll

Jefbor,

Congrats on the new bike! My Handlebar was pretty low when I received the Corvus,so I flipped the stem over and it really helped,I don't know if you had tried that or not.I think I will change the brake pads also,as they still make that grinding sound even after cleaning. Everyone of my cycling buddies have been impressed with the bike and the price.I wrote in a earlier post that I was replacing my Trek 1000,I still will be riding it,I bought the Mercier to be a other bike to ride just something different,and I really like it!


----------



## Jefbor

Not sure what you mean about flipping the stem over. Can you expand? I may try that. Hope the get out a little bit today before it starts raining. Glad you are liking it, too.



just roll said:


> Jefbor,
> 
> Congrats on the new bike! My Handlebar was pretty low when I received the Corvus,so I flipped the stem over and it really helped,I don't know if you had tried that or not.I think I will change the brake pads also,as they still make that grinding sound even after cleaning. Everyone of my cycling buddies have been impressed with the bike and the price.I wrote in a earlier post that I was replacing my Trek 1000,I still will be riding it,I bought the Mercier to be a other bike to ride just something different,and I really like it!


----------



## just roll

Hi Jefbor,

When I received my bike the stem and h-bar was so that the stem was level,which resulted in the h-bar being to low for my comfort.What I did was remove the stem from the fork and h-bar and reinstalled the stem on the fork so it was tilted upward,raising the h-bar about an inch,you will have to readjust your headset again,but you have been thru that already.I hope this helps,and you enjoy your new bike.

Have a great ride!


----------



## Jefbor

Hey Just Roll

I got you now. Good idea. I will look into. All I need is an inch, so this might do the trick. Took the bike out around the neighborhood today for just a few minutes. New brakes are great, and everything else seems good, too. I have it readied for commuting to work next week now. Weather is supposed to be decent for a few days with highs in the 40's.

I do have a question, for everyone, though. What is the point of wrapping an aluminum seat post with a layer of carbon? I can't imagine it does anything to absorb the shocks. Ideas?


----------



## bikefree

Jefbor said:


> Not sure what you mean about flipping the stem over. Can you expand? I may try that. Hope the get out a little bit today before it starts raining. Glad you are liking it, too.



The stem is the part of the part of the handlebar that says Ritchie. You can unscrew this part and flip it up. Notice, the stem says Ritchie both ways for exactly this purpose. This will make the handlebars sit a bit higher. 

My friend, a bike mechanic, and I went for a ride today. He flipped the stem for me. He sanded the brake pads and they are still making noise. He also suggested I change the brake pads. Cane Creek sometimes skimps on the pads. 

The ride was fabulous. I really enjoyed the bike, but of course I was slow before and I am still slow now. The bike is just a bit faster. The bike is light, the gears are smooth, the ergos are very comfortable and it's good lookin' to boot.:thumbsup:


----------



## clubmanrider

*For looks?*

My guess is the carbon fiber coated seatpost is purely cosmetic....


----------



## clubmanrider

*Brake pads*

I bought some Kool-Stop (http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BR308D03-Kool-Stop+Dura-Aceultegra+Rplcmnt+Inser.aspx) brake pads after reading entries on this thread. The difference was dramatic. Now the brakes are smooth and quiet. It no longer seems like the brake pads are made of sand paper. 
I've attached a photo of the original brake pads to show how nasty they looks after only 35 miles of riding.


----------



## just roll

Wow,they look really bad!


----------



## syoung68

I ordered this bike yesterday. I am a 40 year old new rider in ok shape and decided to make the commitment. Similar to everyone else, budget was a concern and the bikes in my range at my LBSs all had 2300 groupings. If I went up to $850 I could get Tiagra/Sora mix. A friend of mine who rides competitively told me that I really should not look at anything less than 105s or I would be changing them ut within a year. 

Now I have to go spend $200+ on shoes, helmet etc.... Damn this in not a cheap sport to pick up.


----------



## bikefree

syoung68 said:


> Now I have to go spend $200+ on shoes, helmet etc.... Damn this in not a cheap sport to pick up.


Helmets can be gotten fairly cheaply. The differences between inexpensive and expensive are mostly weight, air circulation, and looks. There are cheap shorts out there. Bike shirt is not necessary. I have been biking for years and seldom use a bike specific shirt. Cheap shoes are hard to find. Years ago I could get less expensive pair of shoes, but now that I need to replace mine, they all seem to be fairly expensive. 

Good luck! This is a lifetime sport that can be fun and much more exciting than going to a gym.


----------



## K&K_Dad

Performance has Pearl Izumi's for $39.99 PI Quests. I have the mtb version of this shoe and haven't had any problems.


----------



## syoung68

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## rcfriane

Just bought my Corvus AL 2009 3 weeks ago. I'm glad i followed this thread before I bought it. Overall, I'm happy with this bike. I changed the pads with Koolstop replacement pads as most of you suggested. The original pads scraped the rims and are pretty noisy. I also flipped the stem as someone here suggested. Appreciate all the inputs guys. It helps a lot!. 

After a couple of 20mi rides, i will bring it to LBS to get a basic tune. My front derailer is having a hard time going up in gear after my 1st ride and I'm not that experienced on this stuff. I'll play with it though before I bring it to the shop. At least I'll know what to mess with next time my derailer malfunctions.


----------



## bama boy

Dang, you guys sold them out of the bike! Now I can't buy one.


----------



## unboringuy

But the 2011 is now available.


----------



## dayhiker

Come spring I'll be debating between this one and Windsor Fens. Decisions, decisions.

Interesting that the Corvus is about 1.5#'s heavier than what's shown online. BD doesn't list weights, but you can go to the sites for moto, mercier, windsor, etc and get a little more info. My moto elite hybrid that I bought 6 weeks ago to ride with the kids and for exercise had a pretty accurate weight. I've been riding it with road bike guys and seem to be cathing a fever


----------



## lowmaintenance

Hi all, 
New to this board, doing research on 2011 Corvus vs the Knight.

One thing I saw no mention of, but is of concern for me is the gearing (I pull a fair amount of hills in Michigans UP). Brief Hx; I'm coming off an '01 Trek 1200 with sora, with upgraded comfort parts over the years, no upgrades to wheels/group?o?.

It looks like the Knight and Corvus have the same front teeth count. Out back, knight has 10spd 12-25 while corvus has 10spd 11-28? Looks like 12% lower and 39% higher gearing on the their respective sides? Does that sound about right; or am I backwards? I don't know off hand what the 1200 has, but I could use a little more help on the hills. I could pull them with the 1200s setup, but would be nice to have a little more help.

That seems to be the main deciding difference for me. I'd have to say I like the looks of the Knight a little better (going by BD pics).

Also, would like to hear from the group that had bought the Knight.

Thanks for any input you can offer.

Modified: Hey, Looks like my 1200 runs a 13-26 (8 spd) on back and a 30-42-52 up front. I'll only gain about 7% for the hills (72% on the downhills, though!). I may have to go back to my original thought of a cafe/hybrid (trek 7.5fx / scott sub 10)? The 32s vs 23/25s would sure help on the crap roads as well.
I would typically do 3-4 30mile rides per week. I did a 100 miler once this summer (wouldn't mind increasing the distance and number of those runs). I also typically ride with a brother who has a trek 7200. 16mph avg is pushing it for our bikes and terrain (does it matter that we're 46 and 48.....and carry extra poundage?).


----------

